# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  A Është Abstrakt-arti Abstrakt?

## STAFER

*E S E                      

	 A ËSHTË ABSTRAKT-ARTI ABSTRAKT?* 

MUSTAFA FERIZI

	Kur Vasilij Kandinski (1866-1944), në dekadën e parë të shekullit XX-të  u paraqit me akuarelin abstrakt, eshtabilishmenti artistik e as kritika oficiele e artit, ende nuk kishin kuptuar se lindi një arketip i vokacionit të ri piktural, i cili do të determinojë kahet dje zhvillimin e artit pamor përgjatë terë shekullit.
	Paraqitja e Kandinskit në skenën artistike evropiane ishte sfidë për shumëkë, madje edhe për ata që hiqeshin  për artistë avangardë.  Me pikturën e tij abstrakte të privuar  nga mesazhi, plani tematik  e figuracioni, Kandinski braktisi edhe konvecat e fundit të mitologjisë tradicionale. Si gjurmues i devotshëm që ishte,  ai mori guxim  të thyente klishetë tradicionalë  të artit që kishin filluar  të  klishezoheshin, dhe njëherë  synojë të dëshmojë praktikisht atë që kishte pretenduar Hegeli teoretikisht- suprimimin e lëndës konkrete nga arti i pikturës. Dhe nocionet“arti i palëndët”,“arti abstrakt etj, rrjedhin pikërisht nga ky synim.,                                                                                                                       
	Në kohën kur Kandinski, erdhi në artin e pikturës,  veproi   një plejadë e terë artistësh, kontributi i të cilëve  ishte fare  evident në artikulimin e tendencave të reja të artit modern. Kjo do të thotë se edhe veprat e tyre shquheshin  me intonime risimtar  estetike e tematike, mirëpo akuareli i Kandinskit  u shpall zbulim epokal, kurse atij iu atribuua epiteti i  reformatorit  të artit, i konstruktorit gjenial. Këto atribute Kandinski i fitoi  edhe në saje të veprës së tij teorike “Mbi shpirtëroren në art” e cila u botua në vitin 1912, pra pas dy vjetëve ç’prej se e kishte ekspozuar  akuarelin  abstrakt. Kjo vepër teorike me kohë u bë  program  nga i cili mësuan artistët e shekullit paraprak , të quajtur,   shekullit i arit modern.
	Risitë dhe  fenomenet e  panjohura  nxisin kureshtje,  ndaj u ekspozohen interpretimeve  të ndryshme. Kështu ndodhi edhe me abstraksionin e Kandinskit. Ata që dinin se emigranti rus në jetën e tij  nuk kishte pikturuar kugje tjetër veçse  vasha me përparëse të bardha e me balalajka,  nuk kuptonin dot, nga i erdhi atij ideja  për të pikturuar një pikturë, e cila po thuajse nuk kishte kurrgjë të përbashkët me pikturën e mirëfilltë. Pati të tillë që mendonin se  abstraksionin e tij Kandinski e “zbuloi” në një tablo të vjetur të vjetër   varur mbrapsht  mbi mur, ndërsa të tjerët, përjashtimin e elementeve reale nga rrafshi kompozicional  e konsideronin  si  mosaftësi të piktorit, për ti paraqitur  ato  ashtu siç janë-elemente konkrete. Madje kishte edhe të tillë që zbulimin e abstraksionit  ia atribuonin bishtit të llopës. Sido që të jetë,  një gjë duket krejt e sigurt:  abstraksioni i Kandinskit  nuk qe heqje e bishtit të lopës,  e as punë e rastësishme, por rezultat i hulumtimit të tij praktik e teorik, Sakaq a do ta dëshmojë në praktikë atë që e proklamojë në teori, mbetet të shihet.  
*Midis shqisorë  dhe shpirtërores*
	Njësoj si Fihte, Shelingu e Hegeli, edhe Kandinski  mohon rolin njohës të shqisave, që sipas tyre merren me çështje periferike e irelevante të artit e jo me problemet e tij qenësore. Kandinski sakaq, njohjen shqisore e konsideron njohje sipërfaqësore  dhe të pazonjën j ta shpie të bukurën në shpirt. “Syri është çekan – thotë ai – kurse shpirti është instrument me shumë tela” Duke e privuar artin nga gnoseologjizmi shqisor, Kandinski në një mënyrë e privon edhe nga forma, sepse pikërisht ajo është strukturë që i referohet shqisave dhe komunikon me to. Ai thotë: “Bukuria e formës dhe e ngjyrës  nuk janë qëllime të artit, siç konsiderojnë estetët natyralistë” Kandinski polemizon me estetët pragmatistë, sipas të cilëve qëllimi i artit është e bukura e paraqitur në formën artistike , konfrontohet sakaq, edhe me hedonistët që mendojnë se funksioni elementar i artit  konsiston në kënaqësinë shqisore dhe fizike. 
	Tek vëren se si Kandinski i qaset problemeve vitale të artit, kupton sa është i matur e konstruktiv poet-esteti ynë Jeronim de Rada , i cili ndonëse synoi idealin dhe përsosmërinë në art dhe në jetë, çdo fenomen, pra edhe fenomenologjinë artistike e kuptoi si  unitet të botës materiale  e shqisore  dhe të botës jomateriale e shpirtërore, si simbiozë të formës dhe përmbajtës, pra si unitet të antagonizmave që plotësohen dhe  përligjen ndërsjelltazi.  
	Për Kandinskin bota shpirtërore është “parim i domosdoshëm” , është për më tepër e vetmja hapësirë ku realizohet arti. Dhe fakti se aq shumë e thekson “domosdoshmërinë e brendshme shpirtërore”  të behët se ndonjëherë zhytet  në një botë spiritualiste e mistike. Së këndejmi, dhe për De Radën tonë arti është domosdoshmëri, por jo vetëm e botës shpirtërore, meqë - mejton ai, - me art nuk ushqehet vetëm shpirti, por edhe mendja, shqisat, ndjenjat, pra,  ushqehet krejt qenia e njeriut. Edhe në refleksionet teoriko-esetike të De Radës, shpirti zë hapësirë të madhe , mirëpo, ky shpirt nuk  vepron në mënyrë sovrane, por në bashkëveprim me mendjen,  arsyen, madje i prirë nga ato. Kandinski, ndërkaq, shkëput çdo lidhje  me intelektin, logjikën, arsyen dhe me çdo gjë që mund të objektivizohet me në të përvojës mendore e shqisore.  Atij i mjafton që arti të prekë vetëm shpirtin estetik.  Parimi  i  “domosdoshmërisë  shpirtërore” i Kandinskit, është skelet pa trup, përmbajtje fluide, fluiditet.
*“Ut pictura – musica”*
	Si njohës i mirë i muzikës dhe i dhënë me terë qenien pas saj, Kandinski gjeti se piktura me muzikën kanë shumëçka të përbashkët. Atij i pëlqen impresionizmi i Debysisë, lirizmi i Moxartit, ekspresionizmi i Musorskit, metafizika Bahut, por mbi të gjithë e çmon Arnold Shënbergun, për shkak se në muzikën e tij gjen atë “domosdoshmëria e brendshme” të cilën e has edhe në pikturë. Për më tepër, sipas piktorit, muzika e Shënbergut nuk është vetëm  dukuri akustike shpirtërore, por është muzikë e ardhmërisë. Dhe pikërisht një ardhmëri të tillë, Kandinski deshi të i atribuojë edhe pikturës, duke e njësuar me muzikën. Ç’është e vërteta, idenë për unifikimin e pikturës me muzikën e aktualizoi Skiarabini, porse Kandinski e shpuri më tej, dhe vajti aq larg, sa pikturën e sistemoi sipas komposteve muzikore:
	-kompozicione  melodike - të çiltra, lirike
	-kompozime simfonike – të fuqishme, të thella, dhe 
	-kompozime ritmike – të harmonishme, të rrjedhshme. 
	Vlerën e akordit të ngjyrës, Kandinski nuk e përcakton sipas substancës së saj fizike, por sipas efektit asociativ që  ajo krijon  në shpirtin estetik. Sipas ti, p.sh.  ngjyra e kuqe, konkretisht cinoberi, zgjon asociacionin e gjakut, pasionit, flakës; e kaltra tingëllon si flauta, apo si organot, kurse e portokallta zgjon asociacionin e tingullit të violës.  Vjollca, në anën tjetër, tingëllon si fyelli e fagoti, kurse umbra  shëmbëllen me  tingullin e çelos. Sakaq, duke thënë se ngjyra e  verdhë pos që tingëllon si buria, ajo zgjon edhe shijen dhe erën e limonit, piktori i artit abstrakt  mëton te provojë se ngjyra  pos që është natyrës sonore, ajo njëherit është edhe “strukturë” gastronomike. Mbi të gjitha, Kandinski mendon se  e bardhe  dhe e zeza nuk janë ngjyra, por”pauza muzikore” 
	Për realizimin e idesë frymëzuese, Kandinski zgjedh një rrugë tjetër nga atë që rëndom e përfillet të gjithë piktoret para e madje edhe pas tij- rrugën shpirtërore, duke  menduar se ideja apo koncepti , duke kaluar drejtpërdrejt  në habitusin shpirtëror , nuk humb kurrgjë nga ontologjia e saj. Ai sikur harron se idetë qofshin ato edhe estetike, siç i quajti Kanti, banojnë në mendje, nga e cila edhe burojnë. Në të vërtetë, qëllimi i Kandinskit ishte që ta çmaterializojë formën pikturale, në ato përmasa, sa e si është çmaterializuar  forma muzikore. Dhe pajtimisht me këtë,  ai bën po atë përpjekje që bëri poeti i lashtë romak Horaci  përmes parimit të tij estetik “ut pictura-poesis” Pra synimi apo qëllimi i Kandinskit për të unifikuar pikturën me muzikën, mund të quhet “ut pictura-musica”
*Çka (nuk)dëshmoi Kandindinski*
	Autori i akuarelit abstrakt, pra Kandinski thotë se e terë gjithësia është muzikë e ngjyrosur, kurse muzika, njësoj si piktura është strukturë matematikore. Ai, të thuhet e vërteta, nuk dëshmoi kurrgjë  të re, në raport me atë që e aktualizuan Pitagora, Njutni e në mënyrën e vetë edhe poeti i madh Gëte.  Madje edhe atëherë kur preferon të privohet piktura nga   përbërja e saj lëndore, forma, tema, në mënyrë  që të shkrihet dhe të njësohet me muzikën, nuk provon të thuash kurrfarë risie, për faktin se edhe muzika ka formën dhe temën e vet. Madje pa formën dhe temën e pa kohën, as që mund të mendohet  koherenca e ndonjë kompozimi muzikor.  Po të mos ishte aq  shumë e theksuar në Simfoninë e IX të Betovenit, ajo nuk do të ishte aq e fuqishme. Fuqinë e muzikës së Bahut e përcakton fuga, pra forma muzikore. 
	 Nga krejt kjo që u tha, mund të konkludojmë se Kandinski dëshmoi në teori ç’është arti abstrakt, ndërsa me  praktikën e tij pikturale provoj të kundërtën; ç’ nuk është artat abstrakt. Duke qenë ikonografi të  ngjeshura shenjash e ideogramesh,  pikturat  e tij ”gjeometrike” ,  më tepër i referohen mendjes, intelektit se sa shpirtit, i referohen për më shumë, estetikës fenomenologjike , konkretisht semantikës dhe semiologjisë logjike. E siç tha Hegeli, “një fenomen që i referohet mendjes, logjikës, dhe arsyes, assesi nuk mund të jetë abstrakt”. 
	Megjithëkëtë tentativa e Kandinskit par ta ndërlidhur natyrshëm pikturën me muzikën e kjo nëpërmjet të domosdoshmërisë shpirtërore, kontribuojë që piktura të estetizohet dhe të poetizohet si kurrnjëherë më parë apo më pas në historinë e artit.

----------

